# Could u date someone knowing they are Bisexual?



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe a little different for the guys out there so real keen to hear from some ladies on this matter!

I met this real sweet nice Aussie guy, he's the same age as me and we get on great so far! Only had a few dates but we are getting real close and I'm really into him! However he told me last night he's not straight !

I've always said I couldn't get with a guy knowing he's had sex with men, but he's lovely and it's really had to make me think! I just don't know if we got together properly that I would be enough for him!?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

fawk yeah i could


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

my girlfriend stuck her finger up my bum once?

Ps. ur right, you wouldnt be enought for him, unless u havea c0ck and balls . wat a fcvukin daft question


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe you should speak to him about it? i mean, you'll get plenty of views on here but at the end of the day its yours and his opinion that counts.

As long as he doesnt try to force things on you, i dont see it as much of a problem in honesty.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Hell yeah, I implore bisexuality... in women!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Only if you take it up the bum hayley


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

would you like licking his "spoon" knowing he's used it to make chocolate fudge brownies with his mates???


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I really appreciate him being so honest with me he told he all his friends and family know he's into both and he would happy to me in a relationship with either sex!

I don't get jealous so when he's telling me he's hanging out with a friend either guy or girl it doesnt bother me but maybe if we got serious I don't want it to be an issue!

He's so kind to me and I hope he goes somewhere so I guess it's something il just have to accept


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Maybe a little different for the guys out there so real keen to hear from some ladies on this matter!
> 
> I met this real sweet nice Aussie guy, he's the same age as me and we get on great so far! Only had a few days but we are getting real close and I'm really into him! However he told me last night he's not straight !
> 
> I've always said I couldn't get with a guy knowing he's had sex with men, but he's lovely and it's really had to make me think! I just don't know if we got together properly that I would be enough for him!?


depends... you could have a good 3some?

never seems to be an issue if the girl is bi, just the guys.. LOL


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> would you like licking his "spoon" knowing he's used it to make chocolate fudge brownies with his mates???


This is the reason why I said I could never go with a guy knowing full well he's been with men! When I go down on him I don't want to think about it being up a guys bum!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

when he farts in bed - his bum broth may put you off pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> This is the reason why I said I could never go with a guy knowing full well he's been with men! When I go down on him I don't want to think about it being up a guys bum!


a big nugget of sweetcorn winking at you may be hard to ignore lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I don't get jealous *so when he's reeling me he's hanging out of a friend either guy or it doesnt bother me*


Thats gay as fcuk


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> This is the reason why I said I could never go with a guy knowing full well he's been with men! When I go down on him I don't want to think about it being up a guys bum!


how is it different to having been up a girl's bum? I know girls are made of sugar and spice an' everything nice.... but still, a bum is a bum, and loads of girls do have sex that way too..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If this were a true scenario it would have "walk away" written all over it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> how is it different to having been up a girl's bum? I know girls are made of sugar and spice an' everything nice.... but still, a bum is a bum, and loads of girls do have sex that way too..


trust me on this auzz - its different lol...........girls are more hairy lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> depends... you could have a good 3some?
> 
> never seems to be an issue if the girl is bi, just the guys.. LOL


The thing is tho I've messed around with girls and ive told him about this but in my eyes i wouldn't say I'm Bi as I know I'd always want to be with a man it's just Iv fooled around before with girls, but him knowing this makes me realise I can't be funny with him for liking men

He's not in the slightest camp or acts / looks gay so I was real shocked when he told me this


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just because someone is bisexual doesn't mean they "have" to fcuk both sexes, it often just means they have more options.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Thats gay as fcuk


How??


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

In my opinion I think it boils down as to whether you trust him or not.

You could argue that he or anyone else may have a preference for attributes which you lack so that might not be enough for example. If it's in the past it's in the past and ignorance is bliss.

If everyone thought about everyone's ex's nobody would be getting freaky- well except a few individuals on here... :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Just because someone is bisexual doesn't mean they "have" to fcuk both sexes, it often just means they have more options.


This is what he said he not limited!

I totally accept u fall for who u fall for but I guess I Just want to be enough for him!

At the end of the day i know I'm a great girl and he's lucky to be close to me and what will be will be


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Just because someone is bisexual doesn't mean they "have" to fcuk both sexes, it often just means they have more options.


well you are either bi or your not surely.............if you are keeping it as an option - arent you just hetro..but curious lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> The thing is tho I've messed around with girls and ive told him about this but in my eyes i wouldn't say I'm Bi as I know I'd always want to be with a man it's just Iv fooled around before with girls, but him knowing this makes me realise I can't be funny with him for liking men
> 
> He's not in the slightest camp or acts / looks gay so I was real shocked when he told me this


well he may be same as u, up for some fun with same sex, but preference for relationship with a girl, if thats the case, you could choose either an extra girl or guy to invite over for a sat nite- keeps things fun I'd say....


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> how is it different to having been up a girl's bum? I know girls are made of sugar and spice an' everything nice.... but still, a bum is a bum, and loads of girls do have sex that way too..


I think also knowing he's gone down on a guy as well :/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> well you are either bi or your not surely.............if you are keeping it as an option - arent you just hetro..but curious lol


Just depends how much drugs have been taken :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

seriously - for me (and i was talking about this with someone last night).................I feel i can "compete" with any other man for a woman if seeing her or not BUT i cant compete with a woman....so i would feel eventually a bi partnber would crave fanny and stray


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Just depends how much drugs have been taken :lol:


true...damn that exctacy..........bloody after rave cock fests


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well he may be same as u, up for some fun with same sex, but preference for relationship with a girl, if thats the case, you could choose either an extra girl or guy to invite over for a sat nite- keeps things fun I'd say....


He said he's 50/50 i asked him who he perfers and he said he like guys cuz he likes dick but he likes girls cuz of pussy and that was his answer!

I mean this guy is gorgeous I couldnt even believe he was keen on me as he really is stunning


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Beginning of last year I fell in love with a girl who's bi....an I mean I proper loved her. we dated loads and everything about her was perfect. Everybody said we were perfectly matched.

it didn't work out and she's now with a girl. We're still good mates but to me the only reason we didn't work out was because she liked chicks aswell and gay/bi peeps are way more promiscuous...fact.

anyways he likes willies... stay well clear IMO


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

What have you done with other girls exactly?? Tell me more ????

Also he could be like I'm just going to bobs tonight to play on xbox when in actuall fact he's putting his kn0b in bobs box! And you'd have no idea unless you sniffed his c0ck every time you see him.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> seriously - for me (and i was talking about this with someone last night).................I feel i can "compete" with any other man for a woman if seeing her or not BUT i cant compete with a woman....so i would feel eventually a bi partnber would crave fanny and stray


I guess this is where I worry that he'd crave dick and cheat


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol he gave you a crackin answer there mind.

I've had bi sexual gfs, that was fun.... but back to your issue, depends if you trust him more than anything, or have fun with it....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I think also knowing he's gone down on a guy as well :/


hmm, I've not gone down on a guy, but I have gone down on my girl after another guy has cum in her... she liked it! To my mind I don't see the difference really, except for the fact I don't look at guys walking down the street and think i want to go down on them, but in fairness, I also don't see much difference between what i described and what you have.

Of course if you only have a monogamous relationship none of this even becomes a talking point, but the reality is who has one of those REALLY?



misshayley said:


> He said he's 50/50 i asked him who he perfers and he said he like guys cuz he likes dick but he likes girls cuz of pussy and that was his answer!
> 
> I mean this guy is gorgeous I couldnt even believe he was keen on me as he really is stunning


why not just give it a go? at least he has been honest with you, which is more than a lot of people are in relationships...


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

misshayley said:


> He said he's 50/50 i asked him who he perfers and he said *he like guys cuz he likes dick* but he likes girls cuz of pussy and that was his answer!
> 
> I mean this guy is gorgeous I couldnt even believe he was keen on me as he really is stunning


Made me gag on my egg whites eugh.....


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> how is it different to having been up a girl's bum? I know girls are made of sugar and spice an' everything nice.... but still, a bum is a bum, and loads of girls do have sex that way too..


I always had a feeling that you had weird sexual tastes Aus. Now I've got the confirmation! :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Even just talking about it on here had made me realise I do want this guy :/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hayley just accept that he's a nice guy but will need to get fcuked in the ass every now and then :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

invite a 3rd part into the relationship every once in a while that way you both get a bit of extra cock .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> invite a 3rd part into the relationship every once in a while that way you both get a bit of extra cock .


x2

exactly!


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

if it was a girl and she was bi.... yeah sure... if it was a guy... no... i dont think so lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair play to him being honest with you...I think it's his way of saying it's possible he'll be unfaithful every now and again though. If that doesn't bother you, work away.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I do actually think there is a lot "straight" men out there who have sex with Guys


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I do actually think there is a lot "straight" men out there who have sex with Guys


If you have sex with men then you are not straight, and i was joking in my last post, just cos he's bi doesn't mean he needs to get fcuked


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like he wants the best of both worlds, someone like that would be hard to tie down


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Without sounding crass, aside from if he loves the taste of man juice (in which case he may stray but thats down to him as a person, no different to any other hetro person) if it's a good rogering he likes could you not go down the strap on route etc to keep him from craving a good bumming now and again? Make a game out if it like if he's naughty you bum him dry or work up in sizes or strap ons...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Alvin said:


> Sounds like he wants the best of both worlds, someone like that would be hard to tie down


Nail on head.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

empzb said:


> Make a game out if it like if he's naughty you bum him dry or work up in sizes or strap ons...


you've given this some thought! :devil2:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Alvin said:


> Sounds like he wants the best of both worlds, someone like that would be hard to tie down


Dunno mate by the sounds of him he'd prob love being tied down lol


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

the thing is hayley would you want to share him with a man or woman


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

cypssk said:


> the thing is hayley woould you want to share him with a man or woman


Nah I won't want to share him!

And as for the strap on I don't think it's Just the bum sex it will be down to actually being with another guy


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> **** dating full stop lol


Can we just get married?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

If the relationship happens and the "what's mine is yours and what's yours is mine" rule applys,

Would it be weird to catch him hammering away with one of your "toys"? Lol


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> you've given this some thought! :devil2:


If the misses steps out of line she knows what's coming... :devil2:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fck that

Hel be sitting on your straighteners before you know it and dressing up as a girl to get plodgered


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> hmm, I've not gone down on a guy, but I have gone down on my girl after another guy has cum in her... she liked it! To my mind I don't see the difference really, except for the fact I don't look at guys walking down the street and think i want to go down on them, but in fairness, I also don't see much difference between what i described and what you have.
> 
> Of course if you only have a monogamous relationship none of this even becomes a talking point, but the reality is who has one of those


Would you do anything for some protein lol :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hayley i think u are being a bit daft, so what if he is bi? If he is a cheat and he is going to cheat then he is going to cheat, simples. I would love to fcuk a bucketload of other women of all different shapes and sizes to my mrs, doesnt mean im actually going to go through with it, just because he has had cock in the past doesnt mean he will cheat and have cock in the future.

I presume you want a monogamous relationship, find out if he does - if he does then u have to decide whether to take the risk, same as you would with any other relationship. Although from the sound of it, the relationship will be ruined anyway, purely down to your insecurities, they will eat away at you in the long run no doubt.

If u do decide to go with it, at least you will have something to talk about over your sausage and mash


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What if you come home to find him wearing a gimp mask and 5 guys taking shots of him?

Do you dare interupt lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's the same with any relationship, the fact he's bi should have no influence, there is always temptation no matter what your preference. He's been honest with you, you should be honest with him and let him know you want an exclusive relationship (if that's what you want) and if he's wanting to explore other 'avenues' whilst you're together then you can't be with him.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

when your in a good relatioship its just easy to be there!! this hasnt gone that far and is far to complex a head f*c*for my liking. plenty of good looking men that will happy commit to you without this hassle - move on!

ps when finding your new man first lines of questioning should include if they like fudge packing, drain cleaning and chocolate star fish


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Hayley i think u are being a bit daft, so what if he is bi? If he is a cheat and he is going to cheat then he is going to cheat, simples. I would love to fcuk a bucketload of other women of all different shapes and sizes to my mrs, doesnt mean im actually going to go through with it, just because he has had cock in the past doesnt mean he will cheat and have cock in the future.
> 
> I presume you want a monogamous relationship, find out if he does - if he does then u have to decide whether to take the risk, same as you would with any other relationship. Although from the sound of it, the relationship will be ruined anyway, purely down to your insecurities, they will eat away at you in the long run no doubt.
> 
> If u do decide to go with it, at least you will have something to talk about over your sausage and mash


I'm not at all insecure but it's just made me wonder and opened up new thins I'd have to deal with being with him!

He's not in the slightest gay or camp so I know he won't be wearing my clothes or want to be using my make up!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I'm not at all insecure but it's just made me wonder and opened up new thins I'd have to deal with being with him!
> 
> He's not in the slightest gay or camp so I know he won't be wearing my clothes or want to be using my make up!


Its all about trust then, if he wants a relationship, u have to trust he wont run off sucking cock, same as he has to trust that you wont do the same. The odds are the same imo whether they will cheat or not.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

A good mate of mine is bi and from meeting him you'd never guess in a million years he's into rusty sheriffs badge.

Without wanting to put you off too much, he's in a relationship with a girl, but he cheats on her all the time with lads, although his mrs doesn't even know he's bi, so maybe the honesty thing from the start is a good sign for you.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Believe it or not good men are very hard to come by , I am really into him

I just need to find out who into me he is



XMS said:


> when your in a good relatioship its just easy to be there!! this hasnt gone that far and is far to complex a head f*c*for my liking. plenty of good looking men that will happy commit to you without this hassle - move on!
> 
> ps when finding your new man first lines of questioning should include if they like fudge packing, drain cleaning and chocolate star fish


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> A good mate of mine is bi and from meeting him you'd never guess in a million years he's into rusty sheriffs badge.
> 
> Without wanting to put you off too much, he's in a relationship with a girl, but he cheats on her all the time with lads, although his mrs doesn't even know he's bi, so maybe the honesty thing from the start is a good sign for you.


i also know a load of straight lads who cheat on their mrs lol, i know a plumber who cheats on his mrs, so with that logic, dont date a plumber :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Its all about trust then, if he wants a relationship, u have to trust he wont run off sucking cock, same as he has to trust that you wont do the same. The odds are the same imo whether they will cheat or not.


The thing is tho if he cheats then he"ll have to deal with that , I won't waste any time worrying about what he's doing as its just wasted energy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> The thing is tho if he cheats then he"ll have to deal with that , I won't waste any time worrying about what he's doing as its just wasted energy


Good way to think of it tbh


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Good way to think of it tbh


I'm happy we are dating, sick of being single now ! Aussie guys seem to live us English but finding someone decent who is worth my time isn't always easy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> fawk yeah i could


No sh1t dude.... you are bi:laugh:

And wanting my c0ck


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

At the end of the day you should like someone for who they are regarless of their sexuality.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hell yea... i have done twice still never had a fcukin 3 way tho


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IMO you are looking at it wrong it's not about the sex it's a relationship, what I mean is that you'd still be getting into a normal relationship with a guy, ok the guy is bi but this doesn't mean he's allowed to sleep with men as its 'not' cheating it's cheating if he did:

The same rules apply don't they.

I've had two bi girl friends one was faithful one was a complete slut the second thought it wasn't cheating as she was sleeping with girls behind my back and I'm male so surely that would be fine.. Wrong she got the boot.

So as long as you set the boundaries from the get go I can't see a problem, he's been honest with you so far so he obviously respects you.

The only mental stumbling block you need to get over is that he has been with men in the past, if you can't except that then it won't ever work.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Hayley i think u are being a bit daft, so what if he is bi? If he is a cheat and he is going to cheat then he is going to cheat, simples. I would love to fcuk a bucketload of other women of all different shapes and sizes to my mrs, doesnt mean im actually going to go through with it, just because he has had cock in the past doesnt mean he will cheat and have cock in the future.
> 
> I presume you want a monogamous relationship, find out if he does - if he does then u have to decide whether to take the risk, same as you would with any other relationship. Although from the sound of it, the relationship will be ruined anyway, purely down to your insecurities, they will eat away at you in the long run no doubt.
> 
> If u do decide to go with it, at least you will have something to talk about over your sausage and mash


This^^



Gary29 said:


> It's the same with any relationship, the fact he's bi should have no influence, there is always temptation no matter what your preference. He's been honest with you, you should be honest with him and let him know you want an exclusive relationship (if that's what you want) and if he's wanting to explore other 'avenues' whilst you're together then you can't be with him.


and this^^



misshayley said:


> The thing is tho if he cheats then he"ll have to deal with that , I won't waste any time worrying about what he's doing as its just wasted energy


If he was straight there would be just as much chance of him cheating, just with a woman instead of a man....

You either trust him or you don't chick, anyone getting into a relationship takes the chance of being cheated on...regardless of what sex the other is attracted to. I know plenty of straight cheats, plenty of bi cheats and plenty of gay cheats. I also know plenty of each group who are faithful

And as for whoever it was that said bi's and gays are more promiscuous...FACT, where are these 'facts' detailed?  there is promiscuity everywhere, regarless of sexual preference....just watch Jeremy Kyle on morning, most of his 'guests' are straight, and there has been enough of them to keep his show running for YEARS!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Breda said:


> Hell yea... i have done twice still never had a fcukin 3 way tho


same here!

was seeing a girl who claimed she was...... all attempts to get her to prove it failed miserably!!!!


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

The solution is simples. Invest in a strap-on he does you then you do him.If thats what hes into.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i also know a load of straight lads who cheat on their mrs lol, i know a plumber who cheats on his mrs, so with that logic, dont date a plumber :lol:


But I want a boiler fitting on the cheap


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

This will do your head in love, some people can deal with it fine and it doesnt bother them and there is nothing wrong with a fella liking a bit of both but for most people it would do their head in!

I think you would both have to be into it for it to work and i reckon you would want him for yourself and thats something you will never have.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tiny76 said:


> The solution is simples. Invest in a strap-on he does you then you do him.If thats what hes into.


yeah because gay people are gay because they like things in their ass!! :confused1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a little too early to have a chat with him about cheating and trust as we are not in a relationship and I don't want to have a chat with him as wouldn't to scare him off , Just enjoying dating ATM and having fun  but saying that I real am into him and haven't felt like this about anyone I've met traveling ! Aussie men really are something else


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hayley he might never want cock again once settled with you but then he might so cross that bridge when it comes to it and in the mean time fcuking enjoy yourself .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hell yeah


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> It's a little too early to have a chat with him about cheating and trust as we are not in a relationship and I don't want to have a chat with him as wouldn't to scare him off , Just enjoying dating ATM and having fun  but saying that I real am into him and haven't felt like this about anyone I've met traveling ! Aussie men really are something else


and not all of us have sex with other men :beer: but there's nothing wrong with that :thumb:



ewen said:


> hayley he might never want cock again once settled with you but then he might so cross that bridge when it comes to it and in the mean time fcuking enjoy yourself .


x2

enjoy, sounds like you're having a good time, take it for what it is for now, and see how it goes; as said, at least he's been honest...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> and not all of us have sex with other men :beer: but there's nothing wrong with that :thumb:
> 
> x2
> 
> enjoy, sounds like you're having a good time, take it for what it is for now, and see how it goes; as said, at least he's been *hones*t...


i think the bit in bold is the one thing that would twist my arm so to speak .

keeping an honest relationship is what we all want .


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

My gf is bi, before she was my gf I benefited from this on a few occasions


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

misshayley said:


> It's a little too early to have a chat with him about cheating and trust as we are not in a relationship and I don't want to have a chat with him as wouldn't to scare him off , Just enjoying dating *ATM* and having fun  but saying that I real am into him and haven't felt like this about anyone I've met traveling ! Aussie men really are something else


Sounds like you've made your mind up unless that means "at the moment" :bounce:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Sounds like you've made your mind up unless that means "at the moment" :bounce:


yeha ATM - at the moment - im having fun with him


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Good good  glad to hear it


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I just love these attention seeking threads they're class

Reminds me of the "only gay in the village" sketch off little britain

Who gives a sh!t what someones sexual preference is, if you like eachother... You like eachother it realy is that simple

If you ask me everyones got an undertone were is they have 'atleast thought' about it and if they say they havent they're lying imo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> No sh1t dude.... you are bi:laugh:
> 
> And wanting my c0ck


OOOOOoooooohhhhhh yeaaaahhhhh thats right


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Would be nice to get some ladies in put on this as well!


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah because gay people are gay because they like things in their ass!! :confused1:


A good relationship is all about give and take is it not?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Its a good job @Chelsea is going to marry me when i get home


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Its a good job @Chelsea is going to marry me when i get home


T&C's applied. Bum sex and regular steak dinners


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

misshayley said:


> Maybe a little different for the guys out there so real keen to hear from some ladies on this matter!
> 
> I met this real sweet nice Aussie guy, he's the same age as me and we get on great so far! Only had a few days but we are getting real close and I'm really into him! However he told me last night he's not straight !
> 
> I've always said I couldn't get with a guy knowing he's had sex with men, but he's lovely and it's really had to make me think! I just don't know if we got together properly that I would be enough for him!?


Fcuk me would I, nothing would be better for me than to come home from work to see Paula in bed with another woman, I'd stand at the bottom of the bed vvanking myself stupid waiting for them to tell me to join them.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Fcuk me would I, nothing would be better for me to come home from work to see Paula in bed with another woman, I'd stand at the bottom of the bed vvanking myself stupid waiting for them to tell me to join them.


like i said this is alot different for men! i want some ladies in put


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> T&C's applied. Bum sex and regular steak dinners


We have already had this discussion today beautiful, for u mr anything  x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Its a good job @Chelsea is going to marry me when i get home


Honestly I think you're making an issue out of something that doesn't need to be worried about just yet.

As u said its early days etc. he clearly thinks you're enough for him 

But as an answer to your Q - no, it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

I know ladies like to mould a guy into what they want but y'll never stop him thinking of cock and thats that. but hey am sure theres plenty of straight "nice guys" about for u .


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Honestly I think you're making an issue out of something that doesn't need to be worried about just yet.
> 
> As u said its early days etc. he clearly thinks you're enough for him
> 
> But as an answer to your Q - no, it wouldn't bother me.


i was waiting to see what u had to say! i guess ive always felt it would bother me but now im in the situation its made me think! x


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yes but id need her word that she could only cheat on me with women and i get to hear all about it afterwards


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> i was waiting to see what u had to say! i guess ive always felt it would bother me but now im in the situation its made me think! x


I'm just old, laid back... And open minded 

And I'm learning not to worry about things until they actually happen 

Just go with it... And think positively.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm just old, laid back... And open minded
> 
> And I'm learning not to worry about things until they actually happen
> 
> Just go with it... And think positively.


i could've written that meself! :thumb:

sometimes getting older is not a bad thing... as long as i don't look it! :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Would be nice to get some ladies in put on this as well!


I did a few pages back



misshayley said:


> like i said this is alot different for men! i want some ladies in put


WHY is it different for men? :confused1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ser said:


> I did a few pages back
> 
> WHY is it different for men? :confused1:


its alot more acceptable for 2 woman to be together than men!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a problem with me at all although girl on girl dont excite me in the slightest..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> its alot more acceptable for 2 woman to be together than men!


Is it??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Is it??


I hardly ever see lesbians.. Would really like to see more


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Not a problem with me at all although girl on girl dont excite me in the slightest..


I do fancy lesbians as much as any man really but then again i also fancy a good sausage fest so either way both float my boat  Btw hayley i find some of your comments offensive its more acceptable for 2 women then for 2 men? Any idea how offensive that was to me?


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I do fancy carpet munchers as much as any man really but then again i also fancy a good sausage fest so either way both float my boat  Btw hayley i find some of your comments offensive its more acceptable for 2 women then for 2 men? Any idea how offensive that was to me?


Its an opinion on and internet forum. I cant quite be too sure on a scale of 1-10 how offended you might have been but I will take a guess and say not very much. Seriously, who would let something like that offend them? Regardlesss if you liked a bit of sausage or not.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

demdelts said:


> Its an opinion on and internet forum. I cant quite be too sure on a scale of 1-10 how offended you might have been but I will take a guess and say not very much. Seriously, who would let something like that offend them? Regardlesss if you liked a bit of sausage or not.


Cause no matter what THAT is offensive


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hahahaha, what century do you live in??

No offense or owt, but are you like 70 years old? you sound like my GRAN!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i guess its just more common / acceptable for 2 woman than two men!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

not anywhere i have ever been...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ser said:


> hahahaha, what century do you live in??
> 
> No offense or owt, but are you like 70 years old? you sound like my GRAN!


Ser, Hayley is younger than us!

Infernal - I don't think Hayley meant that SHE find lesbians more acceptable, just that's what she thinks the general publics opinions are.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

After all this there are still no pics of said hunk


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause no matter what THAT is offensive


Gonna have to disagree with you captain. Wasn't offensive in the slightest. I find it the same, I see 2 women being more socially acceptable than 2 guys being together. Not that either should have priority, its just the way it is.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ser said:


> hahahaha, what century do you live in??
> 
> No offense or owt, but are you like 70 years old? you sound like my GRAN!


And even she has probaly 'ate carpet' in her time :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ser, Hayley is younger than us!
> 
> Infernal - I don't think Hayley meant that SHE find lesbians more acceptable, just that's what she thinks the general publics opinions are.


I bloody well hope so


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cub said:


> After all this there are still no pics of said hunk


It's probably all made up.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

So go on admit it.. How many 'straight men' here with mrs' have been skiing with a cock in each hand lately or biting pillow? show your face and i dont mean sign up under a new username to tell us all! :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

haha i can post a pic if u want me to but im not sure thats fair on him to be honest!

And year i was being general about whats considered to be acceptable


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> It's probably all made up.


Come on now if i was going to make something up then id involve your dick wouldnt i seeing as its so highly thought of :/


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Come on now if i was going to make something up then id involve your dick wouldnt i seeing as its so highly thought of :/


Huh?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Come on now if i was going to make something up then id involve your dick wouldnt i seeing as its so highly thought of :/


That makes absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Ser, Hayley is younger than us!
> 
> Infernal - I don't think Hayley meant that SHE find lesbians more acceptable, just that's what she thinks the general publics opinions are.


 mg: mg: so the world is going backwards...if this is what the youth think? took us humans a very long time to get 'most things' socially acceptable:rolleyes:

Hayley, you need to get out there and learn bout the world young lady, your young mind has been blinkered...and i don't mean by backpacking around the outback...(which is AMAZING!) but by learning about people...and if you are surrounded by people who think like the way you have described, my suggestion would be to surround yourself with other people, get a wider view of life. when i was young i *thought* the same, because i was surrounded by elders etc, but the minute i got out into the world i experienced alot of eye-opening stuff. Good luck, live a little more before you settle down, you have so much to see and learn



Patsy said:


> And even she has probaly 'ate carpet' in her time :lol:


Wouldn't surprise me...devout catholic:lol: Would probably put me to shame:w00t:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

misshayley said:


> haha i can post a pic if u want me to but im not sure thats fair on him to be honest!
> 
> And year i was being general about whats considered to be acceptable


Hayley: do it!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> i guess its just more common / acceptable for 2 woman than two men!


absolutely... no one minded brittney and madonna having a pash!



Ser said:


> not anywhere i have ever been...


thats funny, at all the swingers parties (fever, killing kittens) where you buy tickets to attend, they frown on MMF (of course fine with MFM or FMF or FFM) they make a point of saying no guys to play together, but encourage the girls..... maybe its just the commercial parties..



RXQueenie said:


> Ser, Hayley is younger than us!
> 
> Infernal - I don't think Hayley meant that SHE find lesbians more acceptable, just that's what she thinks the general publics opinions are.


yeah, ms hayley is only having this thought process 'coz she's a young little thing...

and @infernal, MM activity is in general nowhere near as generally accepted as FF activity... except for maybe ancient SParta :thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ser said:


> mg: mg: so the world is going backwards...if this is what the youth think? took us humans a very long time to get 'most things' socially acceptable:rolleyes:
> 
> Hayley, you need to get out there and learn bout the world young lady, your young mind has been blinkered...and i don't mean by backpacking around the outback...(which is AMAZING!) but by learning about people...and if you are surrounded by people who think like the way you have described, my suggestion would be to surround yourself with other people, get a wider view of life. when i was young i *thought* the same, because i was surrounded by elders etc, but the minute i got out into the world i experienced alot of eye-opening stuff. Good luck, live a little more before you settle down, you have so much to see and learn
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me...devout catholic:lol: Would probably put me to shame:w00t:


please dont patronise me, im 27 years ago i have a very good understanding about the real world!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a thought

Why dont @weeman and @Ser invite haylee on one of their get togethers...that'll soon open her (eyes) up...might stop this threads every six weeks or so :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> absolutely... no one minded brittney and madonna having a pash!
> 
> thats funny, at all the swingers parties (fever, killing kittens) where you buy tickets to attend, they frown on MMF (of course fine with MFM or FMF or FFM) they make a point of saying no guys to play together, but encourage the girls..... maybe its just the commercial parties..
> 
> ...


We go to private parties or clubs if not a private meet we have arranged, everyone has the same rule, no is no, regardless of mm/ff/mf etc. The clubs DO charge men more...which i personally have always found unfair. but MissHayley isn't talking bout that world, she is talking about what is socially acceptable...and where i live, gay men, gay women are both WAY more acceptable than 'our' antics.....

Also, i have never been encouraged into a ff situ at any party/club, if you wanna play, then you do, if not, then no hassle


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ser said:


> mg: mg: so the world is going backwards...if this is what the youth think? took us humans a very long time to get 'most things' socially acceptable:rolleyes:
> 
> Hayley, you need to get out there and learn bout the world young lady, your young mind has been blinkered...and i don't mean by backpacking around the outback...(which is AMAZING!) but by learning about people...and if you are surrounded by people who think like the way you have described, my suggestion would be to surround yourself with other people, get a wider view of life. when i was young i *thought* the same, because i was surrounded by elders etc, but the minute i got out into the world i experienced alot of eye-opening stuff. Good luck, live a little more before you settle down, you have so much to see and learn
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me...devout catholic:lol: Would probably put me to shame:w00t:


and also with backpacking its the prime opportunity to meet different people, u constantly surround yourself with people from all corners of the world and form friendships with people who u thought you'd never be friends with, and with my profession and my current job im constantly learning about other people, so please dont judge as u really know nothing about me


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> please dont patronise me, im 27 years ago i have a very good understanding about the real world!


Ser meant well; when you're 40+ (not saying Ser is, I am!) 27 is soooo young... i still say my 28 yo wife is kid, but obviously has father issues as she married me and I'm 42 (f**K it i don't care why she's with me, just happy she is!! LOL)

What is important is that its not about age, its about more life experience, which is Ser's point- some people can be 40 and had a narrow life experience.. doesn't help them grow...

My wife is often amazed watching the old bond films at how much Bond bed hopped, compared to the new ones.... and the simple fact is people where far more sexually liberated in the 70s then they are now.... the world has become a bit more conservative in some ways.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

misshayley said:


> please dont patronise me, im 27 years ago i have a very good understanding about the real world!


LMFAO, i am NOT patronising you, you start a thread with views from the dark ages and expect no one to point out that times aren't like that anymore?

My FIRST post in this thread says its all bout trust, cheating is cheating etc....YOU then turned this into a thread where you said that bisexuals probably wouldn't be faithful and that MM was not socially acceptable, for your 27 years you don't seem to have looked around much at the real world...now i am patronising you, you sound like a petulant child!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ser said:


> LMFAO, i am NOT patronising you, you start a thread with views from the dark ages and expect no one to point out that times aren't like that anymore?
> 
> My FIRST post in this thread says its all bout trust, cheating is cheating etc....YOU then turned this into a thread where you said that bisexuals probably wouldn't be faithful and that MM was not socially acceptable, for your 27 years you don't seem to have looked around much at the real world...now i am patronising you, you sound like a petulant child!


That a real unfair comment, i have no idea from the comment i made that u can say "for 27 years you don't seem to have looked around much at the real world"


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

why do i get the feeling this thread has gone the complete opposite direction intended


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ser said:


> LMFAO, i am NOT patronising you, you start a thread with views from the dark ages and expect no one to point out that times aren't like that anymore?
> 
> My FIRST post in this thread says its all bout trust, cheating is cheating etc....YOU then turned this into a thread where you said that bisexuals probably wouldn't be faithful and that MM was not socially acceptable, for your 27 years you don't seem to have looked around much at the real world...now i am patronising you, you sound like a petulant child!


Completely agree with this and wether its said on the net or in real life in a general manner even then , its still offensive but i guess some people are not as accepting of sexual preference as others are. I can accept that but what i dont accept is narrow mindedness towards general social acceptance.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ser said:


> We go to private parties or clubs if not a private meet we have arranged, *everyone has the same rule, no is no*, regardless of mm/ff/mf etc. The clubs DO charge men more...which i personally have always found unfair. but MissHayley isn't talking bout that world, she is talking about what is socially acceptable...and where i live, gay men, gay women are both WAY more acceptable than 'our' antics.....
> 
> Also, i have never been encouraged into a ff situ at any party/club, if you wanna play, then you do, if not, then no hassle


this is exactly why i never take you and weeman up on one of your invites......as for hayley, are you going to marry this guy, if not then fook him, fook a kanagroo, just fook something


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

down side, everyone is a patential f*ck buddy for your partner. Upside if you ever have a threesome it could be 2-1 in your favour! 

Personaly i don't care what peoples sexual preferences are but i will admit i don't like seeing 2 men kiss but thats the world we live in!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

misshayley said:


> and also with backpacking its the prime opportunity to meet different people, u constantly surround yourself with people from all corners of the world and form friendships with people who u thought you'd never be friends with, and with my profession and my current job im constantly learning about other people, so please dont judge as u really know nothing about me


and you know nothing of my life....or the things my eyes are open to.... 

i will judge the posts i have read here as i read them...the way you wrote them. Its a forum, that means you will get answers, some of them you may like, some of them not, but everyone has the right to respond....

You may be learning SOME things, which i would hope you are at your age, as i said, there is a whole world out there, go soak it in...but when someone who has a wee bit more insight into something says something, worst thing you can do is spit the dummy out and start screaming 'i'm 27 years old' :lol:

I also think it speaks volumes when well known posters come into a thread you start and say 'oh here goes, another attention seeking thread'

I put it down to you learning, but pick your battles wisely chick, otherwise they will bite you on the bum.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> why do i get the feeling this thread has gone the complete opposite direction intended


yeah exactly! im not here to say whats sociable acceptable or not , however getting things out in the open and discussing this matter has made me think and deal with things i havent had to come across before and its made me realise how into this guy i am and no matter what i want to be with him


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ser said:


> and you know nothing of my life....or the things my eyes are open to....
> 
> i will judge the posts i have read here as i read them...the way you wrote them. Its a forum, that means you will get answers, some of them you may like, some of them not, but everyone has the right to respond....
> 
> ...


okay okay accepted ! x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this is a boring bisexual thread,you know why? because it didnt get moved to the AL inside of the first page :lol:

Aus,your needed in the MA to comment in my debate on vaginal elasticity,get to it my good man.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

could you just not have an open relationship/fvck buddies/friends with benefits?, you'd both be free to do as you choose then.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Completely agree with this and wether its said on the net or in real life in a general manner even then , its still offensive but i guess some people are not as accepting of sexual preference as others are. I can accept that but what i dont accept is narrow mindedness towards general social acceptance.


mate Ser is probably one of the most open minded on here (i'd like to think i'm in that category too). While some are accepting of homosexuals and bisexuals, many are not; this is a fact.

By the way no religion is accepting of bisexuals or homosexuals (male or female), also a fact, yet no one is banning the religions as being offensive.

I'm all for equal rights, for men, women and animals, but at the moment, society at large is not like that. Count yourself lucky. There are states in america where it is illegal for married couples to have oral sex... let alone people have same sex relations.... homesexuality is punishable by death in some african and some middle eastern countries....we have a long way to go....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

misshayley said:


> yeah exactly! im not here to say whats sociable acceptable or not , however getting things out in the open and discussing this matter has made me think and deal with things i havent had to come across before and its made me realise how into this guy i am and no matter what i want to be with him


So go give him a shot!! Build up trust!!!!

It doesn't matter if he cheats with a guy or a girl, doing either is unacceptable go be happy, enjoy your time with him, you never know, it might work out, but don't ruin it by being small minded to think that he CHOSE you but will need d1ck cause he had some in the past. He likes YOU, that and only that is what matters!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> mate Ser is probably one of the most open minded on here (i'd like to think i'm in that category too). While some are accepting of homosexuals and bisexuals, many are not; this is a fact.
> 
> By the way no religion is accepting of bisexuals or homosexuals (male or female), also a fact, yet no one is banning the religions as being offensive.
> 
> I'm all for equal rights, for men, women and animals, but at the moment, society at large is not like that. Count yourself lucky. There are states in america where it is illegal for married couples to have oral sex... let alone people have same sex relations.... homesexuality is punishable by death in some african and some middle eastern countries....we have a long way to go....


THAT WE DO ! Infact in the bible their is a passage that says anyone who sleeps with that of the same gender should be put to death. One would think though at this day and age we would have come far more around then the last 1000 years.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> mate Ser is probably one of the most open minded on here (i'd like to think i'm in that category too). While some are accepting of homosexuals and bisexuals, many are not; this is a fact.
> 
> By the way no religion is accepting of bisexuals or homosexuals (male or female), also a fact, yet no one is banning the religions as being offensive.


In the days we have now, same sex couples can marry, granted, its not aknowleged by the 'church' but at least the law is on their side....religion is fekked up anyways, two main causes of hate/war in the world, money and religion.

There are laws to protect hate crimes against same sex couples/sexuality, doesn't stop it happening, i agree to that, but the world has changed drastically from what the young lady was putting across. Interesting fact here: More people are attacked in Scotland for being English, than for being gay...and we have a sh1t load more gay people than we do English(although we got alot of them too:laugh: )


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> THAT WE DO ! Infact in the bible their is a passage that says anyone who sleeps with that of the same gender should be put to death. One would think though at this day and age we would have come far more around then the last 1000 years.


leviticus 20:13 it is my friend... it says "he who lays with another man shall be stoned"

I agree.. I think if i was gonna give someone head, I may need some marijuana to relax :lol:



Ser said:


> In the days we have now, same sex couples can marry, granted, its not aknowleged by the 'church' but at least the law is on their side....religion is fekked up anyways, two main causes of hate/war in the world, money and religion.
> 
> There are laws to protect hate crimes against same sex couples/sexuality, doesn't stop it happening, i agree to that, but the world has changed drastically from what the young lady was putting across. Interesting fact here: More people are attacked in Scotland for being English, than for being gay...and we have a sh1t load more gay people than we do English(although we got alot of them too:laugh: )


i can understand the statistics.... I mean who likes the English :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> leviticus 20:13 it is my friend... it says *"he who lays with another man shall be stoned"*
> 
> I agree.. I think if i was gonna give someone head, I may need some marijuana to relax :lol:
> 
> i can understand the statistics.... I mean who likes the English :lol:


Can i add a (s) to before the bolded bit? I can spend my time being stoned and [email protected] world!!:laugh:

And *cough* are you a secret Scot? *cough*

yes, they are all...errrr.....thinking of how to say it without being banned(all the MODS apart from Hacks is english i think)....eehhhhh....come back to you on that one:lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> leviticus 20:13 it is my friend... it says "he who lays with another man shall be stoned"
> 
> I agree.. I think if i was gonna give someone head, I may need some marijuana to relax :lol:
> 
> i can understand the statistics.... I mean who likes the English :lol:


If you was with me you would need poppers 10 condoms a bottle of vodka and some E`s im a nasty boy when i first get to it :devil2:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ser said:


> Can i add a (s) to before the bolded bit? I can spend my time being stoned and [email protected] world!!:laugh:
> 
> And *cough* are you a secret Scot? *cough*


dunno... I'm a convict 1st fleeter type one side of the family (must be why i feel like stealing loaves of bread at tesco...) haven't got a "mc" in front my surname, but it is spelt funny (you'd know that from facebook) :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> why do i get the feeling this thread has gone the complete opposite direction intended


just like 95% of the threads on here, keeps me entertained though.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

kingdale said:


> just like 95% of the threads on here, keeps me entertained though.


Its amusing when self centered threads take a nose dive


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

would be curious to find out if its an inbuilt thing from you being any of the other 3 of the uk:lol:

as for the loaves....well, tesco are cvnts, they deserve being pickpocketed:laugh: their colours are red an blue....i am neither, so its logical thinking that they are against me:laugh:

I am reckoning on you being Scottish, we are tight fisted fookers and £1.50 for a fekking loaf! if i wasn't a lazy Scot i could make it for less:whistling:

Ps, when i nik mines, i use it as boobage...am curious as to where you put yours? :devil2: :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> dunno... I'm a convict 1st fleeter type one side of the family (must be why i feel like stealing loaves of bread at tesco...) *haven't got a "mc" in front my surname, but it is spelt funny (you'd know that from facebook)* :lol:


you mean you werent once a cop who got shot and picked up by a certain industry and drive a talking car fighting crime on a weekly basis??!!?

suddenly my image of you is shattered.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

weeman said:


> you mean you werent once a cop who got shot and picked up by a certain industry and drive a talking car fighting crime on a weekly basis??!!?
> 
> suddenly my image of you is shattered.


 :lol: :lol:

I LOVED that show!! f**K i still watch the modern version on SKY! h34r:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't think there's such a thing as bisexual. If you like c0ck up your ar5e, you're gay.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

but what if you like c0ck and pu55y?

I like a c0ck up me erse...does that make me gay? :confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MF88 said:


> Don't think there's such a thing as bisexual. If you like c0ck up your ar5e, you're gay.


seriously?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Don't think there's such a thing as bisexual. If you like c0ck up your ar5e, you're gay.


The most moronic thing anyone's posted in this thread and that's saying something.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ser said:


> but what if you like c0ck and pu55y?
> 
> I like a c0ck up me erse...does that make me gay? :confused1:


Ha bloody ha  . If you're a bloke, then yes. But for some strange reason I don't think you're a fella.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Don't think there's such a thing as bisexual. If you like c0ck up your ar5e, you're gay.


Hmmmmm bann?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

weeman said:


> seriously?


Yes, seriously. I've obviously got these 'old fashioned' views though.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Yes, seriously. I've obviously got these 'old fashioned' views though.


"Old fashioned" or retarded. I'll go with retarded.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Hmmmmm bann?


Ban for expressing my opinion? No thanks. If I can't express an opinion in a discussion (which I'm pretty sure I'm not the only person here of that opinion, I'm just not one to keep my mouth shut), then what's the point in calling this place a forum?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh this one will not end well


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

cub said:


> "Old fashioned" or retarded. I'll go with retarded.


Go with what you want mate, doesn't bother me one bit. I'm not a sensitive soul like a lot on here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Ban for expressing my opinion? No thanks. If I can't express an opinion in a discussion (which I'm pretty sure I'm not the only person here of that opinion, I'm just not one to keep my mouth shut), then what's the point in calling this place a forum?


Yeah but you could have picked another way of writing your opinion.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah but you could have picked another way of writing your opinion.


Ha, jesus christ. So "I like a bit of a sausage fest" is a more acceptable way of expressing an opinion?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Don't think there's such a thing as bisexual. If you like c0ck up your ar5e, you're gay.


but what about if you just like to suck on a popsicle? does that make you straight, happy or gay? :lol:



Ser said:


> but what if you like c0ck and pu55y?
> 
> I like a c0ck up me erse...does that make me gay? :confused1:


no SER it makes you Greek :lol:

its only gay if another girl stick a strap on up your ass :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dublin said:


> I deffo wouldnt be with a bi-guy.
> 
> I would feel less feminine being with someone who gets turned on by men.


why would the other guy have less hairy legs than you?? :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MF88 said:


> Yes, seriously. I've obviously got these 'old fashioned' views though.


so how do you explain me then dude? please do label me,not attracted to guys yet if a female asks me to do anything to a guy i will do it,place me and the guy on our own and am unable to do a thing.

honestly i am very interested.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> so how do you explain me then dude? please do label me,not attracted to guys yet if a female asks me to do anything to a guy i will do it,place me and the guy on our own and am unable to do a thing.
> 
> honestly i am very interested.


You're just a deviant.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Smitch said:


> You're just a deviant.


lol true,also greedy and very trysexual lol

but i must be a ****,i have had tonnes of cock but countless women,regardless i am obv gay :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol true,also greedy and very trysexual lol
> 
> but i must be a ****,i have had tonnes of cock but countless women,regardless i am obv gay :lol:


Every day's a school day!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Ha bloody ha  . If you're a bloke, then yes. But for some strange reason I don't think you're a fella.


no, i am a bi-sexual female...and find it rude that someone suggests that even though 'my situ' is 'more acceptable'and that due to my bi-sexuality i wouldn't be faithful...cause i would be thinking of the opposite sex to the partner i had 'chosen' to be in a monogamous relationship with. I find it a bit ridiculous if totally honest that i had given my word and that would be doubted due to the fact i find both sexes attractive....if i was gonna cheat, i would cheat, whether the options be the opposite sex or same sex. A liar is a liar....i don't think they lie dependant on who they find attractive tbh.



infernal0988 said:


> Hmmmmm bann?


Why? everyone has the right to answer, what he has said isn't overly offensive, just a little 'old fashioned'....or well, at risk of a ban here...small minded. Thats due to his own experiences and such....my experiences tell me different...and people like me would have been outed from society if more thought like him I find that MOST folks have something in their closet that would also have them in that position though...so i just laughat both the narrowmindedness in this day and age...and the fact that instantly, i wonder what their skeletons are(nosey fooker i am:laugh: )



MF88 said:


> Yes, seriously. I've obviously got these 'old fashioned' views though.


see above



Dublin said:


> I deffo wouldnt be with a bi-guy.
> 
> I would feel less feminine being with someone who gets turned on by men.


see, that is also narrow mindedness...MEN AND WOMEN, it doesn't have to be one or the other....but you CHOOSE to see it as such:confused1:

If i am totally honest, in the 'world i travel in'(most here know what i am talking bout) there are more 'straight' men lying to their ladies bout sleeping secretly with MEN than there are bi men hiding...just saying:eek:


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

misshayley said:


> He said he's 50/50 i asked him who he perfers and he said he like guys cuz he likes dick but he likes girls cuz of pussy and that was his answer!
> 
> I mean this guy is gorgeous I couldnt even believe he was keen on me as he really is stunning


The answer is get a strap on and he has the best of both. You can take turns ****ing each other's love hole


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dublin said:


> Only if he was a male bodybuilder, never seen smoother looking legs on one bodybuilder i saw in the flesh! But I would be afraid i was getting a hairy back from 'my suppliments' :tongue:


 :lol:

classic.... love the answer, and a woman on "supplements" since I'm married, it means i have to talk you into a 3some with me and the mrs, rather than just chatting you up :devil2:



weeman said:


> lol true,also greedy and very trysexual lol
> 
> but i must be a ****,i have had tonnes of cock but countless women,regardless i am obv gay :lol:


weeman, you're impressive, but face it, we just can't compete with women when it comes to sexual ability... :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> but what about if you just like to suck on a popsicle? does that make you straight, happy or gay? :lol:
> 
> no SER it makes you Greek :lol:
> 
> its only gay if another girl stick a strap on up your ass :lol: :lol:


Scot-Greek...i like it! explains my crockery smashing habit when doing the dishes(to the extent Bri washes the dishes cause i just ruin them:eek: )

Yeah baby!! Who wanna fook a Greek freak???? 

I have had my g/f/'s though the years fook both holes with strap on????



weeman said:


> so how do you explain me then dude? please do label me,not attracted to guys yet if a female asks me to do anything to a guy i will do it,place me and the guy on our own and am unable to do a thing.
> 
> honestly i am very interested.


 :whistling: :whistling:

do you want me to go there?? :innocent:

:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> :lol:
> 
> classic.... love the answer, and a woman on "supplements" since I'm married, it means i have to talk you into a 3some with me and the mrs, rather than just chatting you up :devil2:
> 
> *weeman, you're impressive, but face it, we just can't compete with women when it comes to sexual ability*... :thumb:


lol thats so true and i dont mind admitting it,but its sooooo much fun being destroyed sexually isnt it? :lol: :lol:

it makes you laugh when you get guys claiming they are gnr destroy etc,think to yourself 'sure thing.come on over...' then watch as they are flung about like kid playing with a toy lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

weeman said:


> it makes you laugh when you get guys claiming they are gnr destroy etc,think to yourself 'sure thing.come on over...' then watch as they are flung about like kid playing with a toy lol


exactly....



Dublin said:


> Ha ha, tell her i dont have a problem with females with eachother!!! In your avi you resemble Dorian Yates from a distance...


no one has a prob with two girls :thumb:

you've made my day with the dorian comment :wub:

but to be fair the Mrs is in love with Dorian.. in person, he's a LOT bigger than me... bloody impressive for being 8 years older! (and not so secretly I think his mrs has the perfect body.. LOL)


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

For me its a necessity!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dublin said:


> Well if your the dictonary on the definition of narrow mindedness, im happy enough been labled that. At the end of the day when it comes to each individual, their own beliefs is all that matters to them as beeing right. I have no problem with anyone who is bisexual or is a straight person who is with a bisexual. I just choose not to because it doesnt sit right TO ME.


I am not a dictionary or a directory...i am just baffled by the notion that someone who is attracted to both sexes that they will see a fem as masculine? I am bisexual, i LOVE men...but i don't find 'butch' women attractive...just my personal tastes....there are plenty of gay and bi women who like the 'butch fem' but many straight men seem to seek the same in a straight fem.

Am not causing an argument with ya chick, just wonder about how you come to that conclusion....

I will say that fem is very different to male....and i like the difference:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i have done in the past and it didnt bother me, why should it??

they are with you at the end of it all, they are choosing you as much as you are choosing them


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> hmm, I've not gone down on a guy, but I have gone down on my girl after another guy has cum in her... she liked it! To my mind I don't see the difference really, except for the fact I don't look at guys walking down the street and think i want to go down on them, but in fairness, I also don't see much difference between what i described and what you have.
> 
> Of course if you only have a monogamous relationship none of this even becomes a talking point, but the reality is who has one of those REALLY?
> 
> why not just give it a go? at least he has been honest with you, which is more than a lot of people are in relationships...


Aus I can't believe your as game as this in the bedroom but you still don't have any Spongebob pants......


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

No, no way, definitely not, that would be an instant turn off, prefer men who are men


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

my advice would be, get yourself a proper man luv


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Nope, it's not that I'm not open minded, can't accept that someone's past is the past or anything like that it's purely just the thought of a man on man just turns me right off, just not my thing!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dublin said:


> A trainer I used to go to was mates with him and had pics of himself and Dorian in Marbella, from those pics im basing the lookalikeness. Do you make your Mrs call you Diesel!!!!!


LOL was thinking of going to marbella for training, Gal is working in a gym there (wife is going to use her for contest prep).

Diesel? I must be missing something....



Elvis82 said:


> Aus I can't believe your as game as this in the bedroom but you still don't have any Spongebob pants......


I'm game but i have taste :tongue:



Loveleelady said:


> No, no way, definitely not, that would be an instant turn off, prefer men who are men


like a sailor... :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I do fancy lesbians as much as any man really but then again i also fancy a good sausage fest so either way both float my boat  Btw hayley i find some of your comments offensive its more acceptable for 2 women then for 2 men? Any idea how offensive that was to me?


She's thinking of dating a guy who sleeps with men.

You will find lesbian porn on straight porn sites but you won't find gay porn.

People see a pair of blokes kissing they don't think much a pair of fit lesbians gets the pulse racing.

It is more socially accepted. If my female cousin randomly got off with a girl on a night out no one would say anything. If I randomly got off with a bloke my mates would talk the **** for weeks. (not that there homophobes, if I said I was bi they wouldn't care).

Also there's a lot more gay men. Pretending to be straight than there is girls pretending. Iv known people come out gay after having 4 kids etc.

Not all people are happy bout having a gay friend. Sorry but it's a fact. Women don't care if there friend is a lesbian a lot of guys do.

Say what you want about sexual liberation etc there's a lot of bi people/swingers on this website (not impartial to swinging myself).

But there Not the majority of people irl.

I personally say nothing you do with another consenting adult in bed is "wrong".

I always get Sti checked before I go bare back but if I was with a guy I would make sure we both went in. Chances are a bi guy has had a lot more sex than your average "straight".

My mate slept with 17 guys in a week in gran Canaria. I don't see many straights even the best looking most confident reaching that number


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> No, no way, definitely not, that would be an instant turn off, prefer men who are men


This is is how I always felt but now I'm in the situation I feel different! This guy is pretty amazing and he's not at all camp u would never know!

Wether he likes boys or not it hasn't harmed my feelings for him!if anything I feel more relaxed around him now x


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure, why not...


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont see why you wouldnt date a bisexual, they arent a seperate species, they are just people.

Anyone is capable of cheating on you, regardless of their sexual orientation, its down to the individual's character.

I got a BF, but ive been with women still find them sexy. Doesnt mean im gonna go shagging them because i feel like i missing out cuz im with a guy.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Alvin said:


> Sounds like he wants the best of both worlds, someone like that would be hard to tie down


He watched tranny porn i bet


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> No, no way, definitely not, that would be an instant turn off, prefer men who are men


Which famous manly man who is a man do you really fancy?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dublin said:


> Did you ever see his dvd Blood and Guts. His training partner is calling him Diesel and when he's doing single arm precher curls hes shouting 'come on Diesel squeeze'.
> 
> Well i found it funny :lol:


 :lol:

well I wouldn't laugh in front of him :surrender:

I didn't see the video yet, went for a train with him (well wife trained, I watched & gloated) and have seen the training videos (some) on his website..

So haven't come across the diesel thing... I keep thinking the guy from Fast&Furious movies.... but I prefer the "rock" :thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Which famous manly man who is a man do you really fancy?


not really into famous men lols prefer just normal hard working men


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> This is is how I always felt but now I'm in the situation I feel different! This guy is pretty amazing and he's not at all camp u would never know!
> 
> Wether he likes boys or not it hasn't harmed my feelings for him!if anything I feel more relaxed around him now x


well sure whatever works for you but are you sexually attracted to him?


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Dublin, you bi yourself?


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

True but you often get left with the RED


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

Not really unless there are roids. The brown is often a tighter pot


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've told every girl I've been with I don't mind them fvcking girls, shame none have been interested  Gonna try get my current missus to finger blast her fit mate while I watch some time, but it's a losing battle unfortunately and will probably take a lot of alcohol if it ever does happen


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

don't give up and get plenty of booze in at Christmas


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well sure whatever works for you but are you sexually attracted to him?


Extremely he's absolutely gorgeous I'm crazy attracted to him


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Extremely he's absolutely gorgeous I'm crazy attracted to him


Serious question, what if he goes down the road and asks you to finger him/use toys on him..surely that rings bells hes craving c0ck?

But would you do it to try satisfy him so he doesnt go off to a guy?

What if your just not enough for him?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Serious question, what if he goes down the road and asks you to finger him/use toys on him..surely that rings bells hes craving c0ck?
> 
> But would you do it to try satisfy him so he doesnt go off to a guy?
> 
> What if your just not enough for him?


Not all gay people enjoy cock up their ar5e lol. It's just one of many ways of being intimate, they are human and have preferences same as everybody else!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Serious question, what if he goes down the road and asks you to finger him/use toys on him..surely that rings bells hes craving c0ck?
> 
> But would you do it to try satisfy him so he doesnt go off to a guy?
> 
> What if your just not enough for him?


I'm seriously not worrying about him cheating with a girl or a guy! It just wasted energy thinking about him cheating and I don't want to go down that road

Yeah I guess if he asked me then I would ! But weve had plenty of sex and not once did I think he may be into men as he always wants to please me! But that's Aussies they would rather please the girl over and over again they are a lot more giving then English men!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

And with the "not being enough for him" I don't think either sex would win this ! If he commits to a guy then he'd miss girls and vice versa! I Just gotta hope my awesome personality and that I'm great to be with is enough for him!

I'm not stressing im spending the weekend with him and feel 100% comfy with him to ask any questions but I don't want to come on to heavy as ATM I'm just really enjoying getting to know him and he's such a sweetheart its really refreshing!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I'm seriously not worrying about him cheating with a girl or a guy! It just wasted energy thinking about him cheating and I don't want to go down that road
> 
> Yeah I guess if he asked me then I would ! But weve had plenty of sex and not once did I think he may be into men as he always wants to please me! But that's Aussies they would rather please the girl over and over again they are a lot more giving then English men!


Bit of a generalisation lol, do u think u have sampled enough of both nations to make that sweeping statement?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Bit of a generalisation lol, do u think u have sampled enough of both nations to make that sweeping statement?


I'm traveling lol I've had abit of fun

 and I can firmly say Aussies are the best in bed!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I'm traveling lol I've had abit of fun
> 
> and I can firmly say Aussies are the best in bed!


what a load of crap there more exciting cause your in a foreign country and everythings good.

try sleeping with an australian after a **** day at work walking home in the rain getting home soaked and tired to find him "up for it" lol.

i slept with a scouse bird on holiday it was absolutely amazing, got in contact with her here drove down to see her and it just wasnt the same.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gycraig said:


> what a load of crap there more exciting cause your in a foreign country and everythings good.
> 
> try sleeping with an australian after a **** day at work walking home in the rain getting home soaked and tired to find him "up for it" lol.
> 
> i slept with a scouse bird on holiday it was absolutely amazing, got in contact with her here drove down to see her and it just wasnt the same.


It's nothing about being in a foreign county! I've been in a lot of different counties and slept with different nationalities and FOR ME Aussies are the best! Of course some specific people have stood out but on a whole FOR ME i love the Aussies they are So giving!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gycraig said:


> what a load of crap there more exciting cause your in a foreign country and everythings good.
> 
> try sleeping with an australian after a **** day at work walking home in the rain getting home soaked and tired to find him "up for it" lol.
> 
> i slept with a scouse bird on holiday it was absolutely amazing, got in contact with her here drove down to see her and it just wasnt the same.


Also I slept with an Aussies a few

Times back home and he was incredible so I don't think it's about what country I'm in!

Hmmm maybe cuz Aussie men LOVE us English girls , they absolutely love my accent and just being with an English girl so maybe they Are turned on more and try harder? I duno but im definitely not conplaining!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> But that's Aussies they would rather please the girl over and over again they are a lot more giving then English men!


Does that mean this will be the end of the six weekly poor me i need attention threads? :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I'm traveling lol I've had abit of fun
> 
> and I can firmly say Aussies are the best in bed!


can't argue with that :thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> can't argue with that :thumb:


Haha they definitely have the charm!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds like you have been on a shagathon sampling men from different country! why stick to one town when you can have the world eh?

Have you been to Swaziland yet?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> Sounds like you have been on a shagathon sampling men from different country! why stick to one town when you can have the world eh?
> 
> Have you been to Swaziland yet?


Thailand was very loose ! Best time of my life!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Thailand was very loose ! Best time of my life!


Was it expensive?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> Was it expensive?


Nah not at all


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

so does this mean Thai men are the best lays for you then?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> so does this mean Thai men are the best lays for you then?


never ever have and never ever would go with an Asian ! Just isn't for me


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

VeNuM said:


> Sounds like you have been on a shagathon sampling men from different country! why stick to one town when you can have the world eh?
> 
> Have you been to Swaziland yet?


i believe its the Sudanese men, who on AVERAGE have 8"..... largest average of anywhere in the world.... ba$tards.. :lol:



VeNuM said:


> so does this mean Thai men are the best lays for you then?


i would guess its all the other nationalities available holidaying in the islands of thailand. I've been there 3x year for a number of years, and never had a thai chick! so many other choices! LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

misshayley said:


> never ever have and never ever would go work an Asian ! Just isn't for me


so you would happy do someone thats been banging another bloke but wont do an asian? , interesting standards


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

pugster said:


> so you would happy do someone thats been banging another bloke but wont do an asian? , interesting standards


Not interesting standard at all, I have never found an Asian attractive! This guy I've met I was hooked before he told me he was Into guys


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Its safe to say the real boaby lover in this is hayley since shes been about 

Best of luck and i hope it works out for ya!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Its safe to say the real boaby lover in this is hayley since shes been about
> 
> Best of luck and i hope it works out for ya!


I haven't "been about" Iv just had fun whist I've been traveling! 99% of u would love this chance!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I haven't "been about" Iv just had fun whist I've been traveling! 99% of u would love this chance!


i dont even know why im laughing so much, but hayley in all seriousness enjoy yourself while you have no dependants and what not i personally wouldnt "love the chance" to be sampling dick in exotic places but each to their own


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i dont even know why im laughing so much, but hayley in all seriousness enjoy yourself while you have no dependants and what not i personally wouldnt "love the chance" to be sampling dick in exotic places but each to their own


i think she means you'd enjoy the chance to enjoy pu$$y and maybe even bi-sexual pu$$y in exotic places :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

> i dont even know why im laughing so much, but hayley in all seriousness enjoy yourself while you have no dependants and what not i personally wouldnt "love the chance" to be sampling dick in exotic places but each to their own


I just mean having this much freedom!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i think she means you'd enjoy the chance to enjoy pu$$y and maybe even bi-sexual pu$$y in exotic places :lol:


Amen


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I just mean having this much freedom!


can i place a bet on the next thread being "im in sunny Melbourne, pregnant and he's left me for an Asian man"

i joke :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

> can i place a bet on the next thread being "im in sunny Melbourne, pregnant and he's left me for an Asian man"
> 
> i joke :lol:


Melbourne ? Sunny? Never!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> can i place a bet on the next thread being "im in sunny Melbourne, pregnant and he's left me for an Asian man"
> 
> i joke :lol:


Or ive caught something really bad :thumb:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i dont even know why im laughing so much, but hayley in all seriousness enjoy yourself while you have no dependants and what not i personally wouldnt "love the chance" to be sampling dick in exotic places but each to their own


Well yeah, why go all the way to an exotic place when you can get plenty of dick in Blackpool :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i dont even know why im laughing so much, but hayley in all seriousness enjoy yourself while you have no dependants and what not i personally wouldnt "love the chance" to be sampling dick in exotic places but each to their own


lol totes agree - casually slappin it around isnt for me


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol totes agree - casually slappin it around isnt for me


Unless your a massive attention seeker - i know people like this. bleeurgh


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this the bird who has been squealing about being home sick, missing her family and mates?

Now she is having a great time being whacked by the best sh4ggers who ever lived 

Something doesn't stack up here. If I was sh4gging the best birds in the world, I wouldn't be feeling home sick, I'd be balls deep every day all day!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Is this the bird who has been squealing about being home sick, missing her family and mates?
> 
> Now she is having a great time being whacked by the best sh4ggers who ever lived
> 
> Something doesn't stack up here. If I was sh4gging the best birds in the world, I wouldn't be feeling home sick, I'd be balls deep every day all day!!


lol detective hunting on the job


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Is this the bird who has been squealing about being home sick, missing her family and mates?
> 
> Now she is having a great time being whacked by the best sh4ggers who ever lived
> 
> Something doesn't stack up here. If I was sh4gging the best birds in the world, I wouldn't be feeling home sick, I'd be balls deep every day all day!!


I BET........NOSHAGGING and NOAUSSIE :laugh: we need pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

ive not read the whole 17 pages as the time used wouldn't add up with the topic being discussed , however i think ive got the gist of it >

a/ the op like sampling the locals wherever she is

b/ aussie men swing both ways

i think thats it anyway


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

What a catch.............


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Is this the bird who has been squealing about being home sick, missing her family and mates?
> 
> Now she is having a great time being whacked by the best sh4ggers who ever lived
> 
> Something doesn't stack up here. If I was sh4gging the best birds in the world, I wouldn't be feeling home sick, I'd be balls deep every day all day!!


Oh my gosh sex and men arnt everything!!!! Of course I miss home and my family how could u ever judge me for having Fun whist I'm away? Real harsh ! And I'm not "deep in balls everyday" I've had fun .. Of corse im going to have a great time being away but doesn't stop me missing home and a normal life!

Real small minded of u for being so judgmental !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay so I've a spent the last 2 days with him and we have a good open talk..

He basically wants a girl... However he also wants to occasionally sleep with men.. I'm sorry but I'm not

Cool with this! I really do like him , a lot but surely no woman / man with respect for themselves would openly let their other half cheat on me?

I'm in abit of a pickle really as it comes Down to having him and sharing him or not having him at all.. But I have more respect for myself than that :/


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

how old are you??? , sounds like you need some sort of teen angst site tbh.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Id get rid. If you want to be monogamous and he doesnt, then you've got a problem right from the start. Also i reckon even if he did say he'd only be with you, you would always be wondering where he is when hes not with you.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

pugster said:


> how old are you??? , sounds like you need some sort of teen angst site tbh.


come on no need to be mean, never been in this situation before was just looking for other peoples options, im old enough and ugly enough to make my own decisions and know what feels right and wrong for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think u know the answer to this one hayley


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I think u know the answer to this one hayley


I guess so, oh well i know i deserve better and just got to keep remembering that x


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

misshayley said:


> come on no need to be mean, never been in this situation before was just looking for other peoples options, im old enough and ugly enough to make my own decisions and know what feels right and wrong for me


it wasnt meant to be mean, just a simple observation , you say you are old enough to make your own decisions yet we obviously have multiple pages here of indecision.

tbh if you are on desert island with just you and 2 blokes who were gay -then ok think about it , if not move on , hes not the only available person around is he?, its pretty obvious to me that the idea of him being bisexual isnt the probelm - its the fact you dont want to share him with another partner- hes been open with you about it, so you either go with it or move on.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

These might be of more use than a body building forum lol

http://www.enotalone.com/forum/index.php

http://www.loveforum.net/


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Oh my gosh sex and men arnt everything!!!! Of course I miss home and my family how could u ever judge me for having Fun whist I'm away? Real harsh ! And I'm not "deep in balls everyday" I've had fun .. Of corse im going to have a great time being away but doesn't stop me missing home and a normal life!
> 
> Real small minded of u for being so judgmental !


i thought this thread had become stale but i was wrong.. it appears to have spouted little legs :laugh:

the problem is not you missing home, its the threads mourning about how bad you've got it travelling while getting dicked by a bag a man while we are all hard at work..

as the normal life part...it was your choice you werent forced into it..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i thought this thread had become stale but i was wrong.. it appears to have spouted little legs :laugh:
> 
> the problem is not you missing home, its the threads mourning about how bad you've got it travelling while getting dicked by a bag a man while we are all hard at work..
> 
> as the normal life part...it was your choice you werent forced into it..


i bet u feel like such a tough guy dont u? kicking a girl when shes down, i bet your parents would be so proud of you ... Ive had fun traveling, i dont have to justify my actions, whether i have missed home or not ... or slept with 1 guy or 50 guys im going to enjoy my experience and do whatever i want with my youth and freedom before i settle down so again do not judge me for having fun


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i bet u feel like such a tough guy dont u? kicking a girl when shes down, i bet your parents would be so proud of you ... Ive had fun traveling, i dont have to justify my actions, whether i have missed home or not ... or slept with 1 guy or 50 guys im going to enjoy my experience and do whatever i want with my youth and freedom before i settle down so again do not judge me for having fun


Oiii im not attacking you at all..infact ive previously said enjoy yourself while you can...unless you can tell me when ive attacked you


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Okay so I've a spent the last 2 days with him and we have a good open talk..
> 
> He basically wants a girl... However he also wants to occasionally sleep with men.. I'm sorry but I'm not
> 
> ...


you have only known him a few days, just fk him off he sounds like more hassle than hes worth

its not really a pickle or about self respect, you both want different things your not compatible.

and just cause you dont want a guy like that doesnt make you ANY better than a girl who would like that arrangement.....

you have basically just said you have "more self respect" than me ser weeman ausbuilt and anyone else in here who has said they dont mind partner swapping


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> i bet u feel like such a tough guy dont u? kicking a girl when shes down, i bet your parents would be so proud of you ... Ive had fun traveling, i dont have to justify my actions, whether i have missed home or not ... or slept with 1 guy or 50 guys im going to enjoy my experience and do whatever i want with my youth and freedom before i settle down so again do not judge me for having fun


hayley chick is u sayin u dont know if u slept wiv 1 guy are 50 guys???? ahhhh fek thats mental


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> hayley chick is u sayin u dont know if u slept wiv 1 guy are 50 guys???? ahhhh fek thats mental


Haha of course I know I was stating it doesn't matter how many I slept with whether that being 1 or 50 I don't need to justify having fun whist I'm away x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gycraig said:


> you have only known him a few days, just fk him off he sounds like more hassle than hes worth
> 
> its not really a pickle or about self respect, you both want different things your not compatible.
> 
> ...


Yeah I should of picked my words a little more carefully.. I just have different views and dont want to share... There is no right or wrong answer I just dont want to be close to someone if they Are with other people


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Yeah I should of picked my words a little more carefully.. I just have different views and dont want to share... There is no right or wrong answer I just dont want to be close to someone if they Are with other people


ah fair play. it just came across as you was saying you where better than us because your monogamous my bad.

honestly tho id run a mile, even if i was ok with swinging etc. i personally try my best to avoid my gf sleeping with gays. as i sleep with my gf without condoms (obviously) and if it goes a little wrong with condom (tear split) my personal opinion is your a lot more at risk with a gay penis inside you than a straight one. straight men have a lot harder time getting to rediculous numbers.

fking grinder my mate in london could sleep with a different guy EVERY SINGLE NIGHT. without even trying, and its generally the women doing the rejected

probably gonna get flamed for that one but theres a reason gay people cant give blood


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> probably gonna get flamed for that one but theres a reason gay people cant give blood


Yes....... the reason is ignorance. Anyone who has unprotected sex outside of a monogamous relationship carries a risk. Gay or straight the difference is minimal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

i think the reason is more along the lines of gay people are usually more promiscuous therefore deemed more of a risk as far as giving blood goes (gycraig says this about his friend).

personally i dont care if someone is hetro /gay/bi/ swinging or into sheep , its their choice (tho i would say at least put some red lipstick and a blond wig on the sheep)


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MrM said:


> Yes....... the reason is ignorance. Anyone who has unprotected sex outside of a monogamous relationship carries a risk. Gay or straight the difference is minimal.


but anal sex is a lot more risky with regards to the bigger STIs. (aids etc). and gay men are for more promiscuous than straights (yes i know theres gay monogomous couples). you que 20 random men up and 20 random gay men, and guess which have had more sexual partners id bet money its the gays. even ugly gays can get more partners than the best looking straights.

its not ignorance at all, anal sex is a big risk and gay men obviously take this a risk a lot more than straight men.

"In fact, anal sex carries with it a much greater risk of passing on sexually transmitted diseases than vaginal sex. Because the anus isn't made to be penetrated, the chances of a small tear occurring are much higher, and that little opening is like a welcome mat to diseases. Condoms offer protection, but condoms are more likely to break or come off during anal sex, so this form of sex is definitely riskier unless both parties are absolutely disease free." (quote)

so there more likely to have high numbers of partners, and there more at risk, and anal is harder on condoms as it dries up quite fast.

a lad i went to gran canaria with slept with a new guy every night, told me his number must be over a 1000 by now, then turned and said hes disgusted that he wasnt allowed to give blood :S


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

The tabloid press may agree with you but the scientific and medical community doesn't.

By the same thinking its much easier for women to catch an std from a man than the other way round. But the differing risk is minimal, the biggest risk factor is people who don't practice safe sex. If any group is to be prevented from donating blood it should be this group, but certain church groups lobby very hard against it.

The only risk reduction method that still allows enough blood to be given is post donation screening.

As it stands the list of people who shouldn't donate blood is quite long, but people only focus on the homosexuals.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MrM said:


> The tabloid press may agree with you but the scientific and medical community doesn't.
> 
> By the same thinking its much easier for women to catch an std from a man than the other way round. But the differing risk is minimal, the biggest risk factor is people who don't practice safe sex. If any group is to be prevented from donating blood it should be this group, but certain church groups lobby very hard against it.
> 
> ...


im only going off what i was taught in sex education/human physiology, if you have some evidence that vaginal sex is as dangerous as anal can you post it as id love to see the other side of the coin.

i cant give blood im petrified of needles. but i know it annoys the gay community that they cant.i personally think they should take your blood however much it is.

test it and send you the results. if your clean it goes into circulation if you have something just dispose of it.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

gycraig said:


> im only going off what i was taught in sex education/human physiology, if you have some evidence that vaginal sex is as dangerous as anal can you post it as id love to see the other side of the coin.
> 
> i cant give blood im petrified of needles. but i know it annoys the gay community that they cant.i personally think they should take your blood however much it is.
> 
> test it and send you the results. if your clean it goes into circulation if you have something just dispose of it.


So anal sex is exclusively practiced by gay males then? Seriously?

You're nearly eighteen months out of date mate. Gay males *can give blood* in the UK.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Gay men can only give blood if they havent had sex with another man in the last 12 months. May aswel not lifted the ban at all


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> im only going off what i was taught in sex education/human physiology, if you have some evidence that vaginal sex is as dangerous as anal can you post it as id love to see the other side of the coin.
> 
> i cant give blood im petrified of needles. but i know it annoys the gay community that they cant.i personally think they should take your blood however much it is.
> 
> test it and send you the results. if your clean it goes into circulation if you have something just dispose of it.


With the last point you make we are in agreement. As for the differing risk between anal and vag its not really relevant, unprotected sex is the issue and someone who has notched up 1000 has issues. I'd recon that any type of protection is unlikely to let you dodge that many bullets - the chances if aids may be small but some form of infection is prob a cert.

Back to the OP ..... Would I date a bisexual ? Not as a long term prospect, but I'd happily watch two girls throw yoghurt at each other in a shower. Crack on Haley but be careful.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

A gay guy once told me "all men are bi-sexual".


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> So anal sex is exclusively practiced by gay males then? Seriously?
> 
> You're nearly eighteen months out of date mate. Gay males *can give blood* in the UK.


I haven't kept up with gay rights being as I'm straight. Just remember debating it on holiday.

I never said that straights don't do anal. But the percentage of girls willing to do anal I would say is pretty low anyway. The percentage of girls who will do anal on the first night is even lower.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Surely the OP has now answered her own question?

Man like women & men,

woman wants monogomous relationship,

man wants to spread himself around,

woman has to either accept man is occasionally going to cheat with another man or give him the flick

Not difficult decision really if you want a monogomous relationship.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Dublin said:


> Do they just take their word they they haven't slept with another man in 12 months. They cant know if they have or haven't so a gay man can just lie.


If you read the link it states who can & cant, and when, persons can give blood http://www.blood.co.uk/can-i-give-blood/who-cant-give-blood/, basically anyone who jabs gear shouldnt be offering their blood either, but im sure loads do. Its all screened for HIV & Hep B&C anyway.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Just stating what they have said on the site, they must know, they taking the fvcking stuff :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Dublin said:


> Two different types of antibody tests, ELISA and Western Blot, are used to diagnose HIV infection. If a person is highly likely to be infected with HIV and yet both tests are negative, *a doctor may test for the presence of HIV itself in the blood*.


This is what is done with each donation according to the link, so will be detectable?

The OP is going to come on here, see lots of stuff about STD's, just what you want when you have been enjoying yourself around the world lol Im sure Hayley has been safe everytime :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Haha of course I know I was stating it doesn't matter how many I slept with whether that being 1 or 50 I don't need to justify having fun whist I'm away x


oooo somebody a little sensitive lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> oooo somebody a little sensitive lol


Not sensitive at all just know myself well and u obviously miss read what I said in the first place


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Diagnosis
> 
> Because early HIV infection often causes no symptoms, it is primarily detected by testing a person's blood for the presence of antibodies (disease-fighting proteins) to HIV. HIV antibodies generally do not reach detectable levels until one to three months following infection and may take as long as six months to be generated in quantities large enough to show up in standard blood tests. HIV testing may also be performed on saliva and urine samples, in addition to blood samples.
> 
> Two different types of antibody tests, ELISA and Western Blot, are used to diagnose HIV infection. If a person is highly likely to be infected with HIV and yet both tests are negative, a doctor may test for the presence of HIV itself in the blood. The person also may be told to repeat antibody testing at a later date, when antibodies to HIV are more likely to have developed.


wow are you a doctor? :thumb:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

You need a heart operation. You have got a choice 1 vial of blood from a gay guy. Or one vial of blood from a straight guy. Call mr homophobic (I'm definitely not). But is pick the straight vial of blood every day.

If I got HIV from a gay guy giving blood i would not be impressed.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

look ladies stop the worry im backing yous all up to sleep about like mad with loads of men... :thumbup1:


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

Dublin said:


> No, I stole it from a journal :laugh:


Nice one, sounded convincing alright:thumbup1:


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

gycraig said:


> You need a heart operation. You have got a choice 1 vial of blood from a gay guy. Or one vial of blood from a straight guy. Call mr homophobic (I'm definitely not). But is pick the straight vial of blood every day.
> 
> If I got HIV from a gay guy giving blood i would not be impressed.


I'm with you there mate....


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

Dublin said:


> If you needed blood and your option was only blood from a homosexual male. Would you accept the blood or take your chances on your own body producing enough to keep you alive


I'd take the blood....it's not just a gay thing. I had a good straight friend..she got HIV from straight sex with a straight guy..she sadly died recently. I would worry though of course but I'd worry more if I didn't have the blood. Tough choice I guess. What about you?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Wouldn't bother me one jot. A person is a person, anyone can cheat, anyone can stay faithful.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Never mind ruining her day!!! If she's not carefull she'll ruin her life :whistling:
> 
> Interesting statistics on ths though:
> 
> http://carm.org/statistics-percentage-population-hiv-infected


It's important that you realise you havnt quoted medical research, but just some bull stats from an evangical Christian ministry. Utter f uck t ards.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazes me that people still think of HIV as a "gay disease", when pretty much bang on half of all patients are females, and the group with the fastest rise in new diagnoses is the heterosexual population.

But what's really sad about the way it's been discussed in this thread is that there are some people who, by their own reasoning, must look at people like me and think "ewww, AIDSy. You can stay well away from me."

Well I practice safe sex and don't sleep around, so **** your stealth prejudice.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Never mind ruining her day!!! If she's not carefull she'll ruin her life :whistling:
> 
> Interesting statistics on ths though:
> 
> http://carm.org/statistics-percentage-population-hiv-infected


Actually I'd like to thank you for showing me this link, it's ****ing priceless. If you read through their website it lists some crackers from the bible. In particular I like where they claim that slavery wasn't that bad and was allowed by god.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

MrM said:


> It's important that you realise you havnt quoted medical research, but just some bull stats from an evangical Christian ministry. Utter f uck t ards.


It even says right at the top of the page "Christian Apologetics".

I'm thinking PubMed would be a much better source myself. Some people find what they want to hear and just stop looking, I guess.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> It even says right at the top of the page "Christian Apologetics".
> 
> I'm thinking PubMed would be a much better source myself. Some people find what they want to hear and just stop looking, I guess.


It's actually worth a read, if I read it right it claims that Catholics arnt Christians and being gay is a no no. But you can be a slave owner if you take them during war. I'm not sure if you can bum the slaves, it isn't clear.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Well this has taken a typical UK-M turn :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Well this has taken a typical UK-M turn :lol:


What were we talking about again? :whistling:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> What were we talking about again? :whistling:


Something to do with foreigners wasnt it :confused1:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> Amazes me that people still think of HIV as a "gay disease", when pretty much bang on half of all patients are females, and the group with the fastest rise in new diagnoses is the heterosexual population.
> 
> But what's really sad about the way it's been discussed in this thread is that there are some people who, by their own reasoning, must look at people like me and think "ewww, AIDSy. You can stay well away from me."
> 
> Well I practice safe sex and don't sleep around, so **** your stealth prejudice.


I'm going off what I was taught in school / personal experiences .

You saying I'm a stealth prejudice. My house mate/best friend is gay. I went to gran canaria gay pride last year. Iv seen the sand dunes where men just pick a man they want talk to him for 5 minutes with em both naked already then head off to the dunes. Iv seen the toilets that are made for sex, corridors of doors on both sides.

Everyone keeps stating there opinion backed up by "stats" but no one has produced any proper statistics to back it up.

IMO the average gay man has more partners than the average straight man.

I also believe 80 percent of women sleep with 20 percent of men which would explain why it is spreading in girls faster.

There's a lot more straight guys "not getting any" than straight women/gay guys

If I got to pick which blood I got id pick a fat straight world of warcraft geek ha. most young single straight guys would be as promiscuous as gay guys if they could. But the vast majority can't.

I must be coming across as a **** and apologise its just my experiences. Most of my straight mates have settled down. None of my gay mates have and are still nailing everything with a pulse


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gycraig said:


> You need a heart operation. You have got a choice 1 vial of blood from a gay guy. Or one vial of blood from a straight guy. Call mr homophobic (I'm definitely not). But is pick the straight vial of blood every day.
> 
> If I got HIV from a gay guy giving blood i would not be impressed.


I am ab- (rare) blood type...i am lucky that during my labours my step dad was there during the 'difficulties' and donated his own 0-.Buuutttt, read the story in my next reply, true and heartbreaking....but very real.



Dublin said:


> I know its not a gay or straight thing, just statistics i hear would concern me somewhat.
> 
> If i knew the blood was contaminated well id decline it even though id live for a long time after if i accepted it. If i didnt know if the blood was contaminated, id prob take my chances on the blood.
> 
> But again, id rather be let die if was in an accident rather than be saved and not be 100% of what i was. This is horrible but if i was missig limbs or had to rely on anyone else to function normally. I couldn't live like that.


I agree with this, but there is no way of knowing in full....there was a lad two years below me in high school, his mother needed an operation, WAY back(I'm nearly 32 now) in those days gay folk weren't allowed to donate blood....his mother needed a transfusion, it was infected blood....none the wiser she continued her marriage and had two further children...by the time i left school only one of his siblings were still alive. I know times have moved on...but she got infected from a straight person donating. Such a sad thing to happen, i have no doubt that poor lad has now lost his remaining brother....  IF *I* were in the position of taking blood i *knew* to be infected, i'd rather not go through the slow 'waiting' for some bug to get too much, taking a cocktail of pills every day and hoping....thats no kind of life, better than the 'old prognosis' but still, not exactly an enjoyable fulfilled lifestyle with it hanging over your every thought.



Papa Lazarou said:


> Wouldn't bother me one jot. A person is a person, anyone can cheat, anyone can stay faithful.


Yes! down to the person, not the sexuality


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

How the hell did it get to blood donations from bisexual parteners ? lol

Gotta love forums sometimes ! lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't for the life of me find the research i remember reading last year, it was from 2010 and from the manchester district alone, HIV was now raising in straight people at such a rate it was over taking the bi and gay section of positive results. Also, all other std's were following suit IN THAT AREA! the research came from GUM clinics...but i can't seem to find it through google(but tbf, i am blonde and not she shiniest button in the box:laugh: )

My story above would make me scared of accepting ANY blood, sometimes, you dont have a choice, with both of my labours i was so far gone they gave me it without me signing consent....was just lucky my parents insisted that my step dad be the donor.

People are people, ANYONE can be infected. In Britain(ie, not an american 'research paper' by the nutter church or anyone else has no bearing on what is actually happening here) i just wish i could find the one i remember reading...and also have the time to look for newer more recent updates...as time passes, more and more people are sleeping with more partners, having unprotected with people they don't know, not only in nightclubs-meeting with the beer googles on, but places like POF etc ARE, without any doubt causing a rise in std's.....more poeple should look after their sexual health by being screened, many more than ever before ARE doing this, hence the rise in 'recorded' cases, but sadly, not enough are until they are showing symptoms...and by then have already spread it further....and the people they have spread it to....they haven't contacted and if they are not getting screened, they are also passing it further...and only getting screened until symptomatic....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> How the hell did it get to blood donations from bisexual parteners ? lol
> 
> Gotta love forums sometimes ! lol


 :lol: gottsa love uk-m...start off talkling bout one thing and end a million miles away from the original subject Interesting discussion the way its turned though....


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Ser said:


> :lol: gottsa love uk-m...start off talkling bout one thing and end a million miles away from the original subject Interesting discussion the way its turned though....


It's like the original topic was a can of worms, that spawned bigger cans with more worms, and now it's barrells with snakes


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> It's like the original topic was a can of worms, that spawned bigger cans with more worms, and now it's barrells with snakes


It grows arms and legs...but sometimes its interesting...sometimes it just ends with a padlock on the the door and a load of handbags being swung around:lol: bit like a family get together in Scotland:laugh: Maybe thats why i feel so at home here:devil2:



Dublin said:


> This is my fear. People are being too wreckless with their health, doesn't matter who it is.
> 
> It would just be such a kicker for someone who was very careful and ended up in a long term relationship with someone who wasn't and contracted it.


That will always be a worry....but you could get with someone who slept with ONE person and contract it from them....perfectly plausable, THEY just picked the 'wrong' person to lose their virginity to....

Thing is, you never know, thats why i say people are people. Now a days you can prosecute someone for infecting you...if they were already diagnosed....i read about a case that went through court and the 'victim' won...thing is, there are NO winners in that situ, if you now have to take the cocktail...then how do you win? you are still living with a very serious immune problem and even the slightest illness can become too much.....no winners at all....sad times, but very real.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

People who are gold members on here know what we do in my relationship, many member who aren't gold have heard the rumours...in 13 years i have never caught a thing....but i know a lass who separated from her man, had a few one night stands and caught clamydia.....

Its not down to the amount of sexual partners you have had, its not down to anything other than the people you sleep with unprotected taking care of their own sexual health and the luck of the draw tbh.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Do they just take their word they they haven't slept with another man in 12 months. They cant know if they have or haven't so a gay man can just lie.


Anyone can lie about any of the questions on the Donor Health Check. Why single out gay men? There is a large number of incurable blood-communicable diseases which are carried by men and women, gay and straight, and HIV is one of them. This is what I mean by "stealth prejudice" - people don't even realise they're doing it!



Dublin said:


> If i knew the blood was contaminated well id decline it even though id live for a long time after if i accepted it. If i didnt know if the blood was contaminated, id prob take my chances on the blood.


Yes, but presumably this would apply regardless of the gender and sexual orientation of the donor?

If the answer to that is "no" then the problem you have is not with contamination of the blood but with its provenance, e.g. where it came from.



Dublin said:


> I didnt actually read it all so my apologies i just went on one of the top links on google.
> 
> Wavelength. I didnt pick that site to find what i wanted to hear it was just near the top of the search. Its not something i take seriously as it wont be an issue to me as I would always take care to protect myself.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I mean though - it was near the top of the search for what you were looking for, so "it'll do". Always check your sources! Apologetics web sites serve a very specific agenda and are notorious for taking manipulation, misrepresentation, and outright lying to the next level.



Dublin said:


> Was the statistics not based on information from The Center for Disease Control?


It may well be referenced as such, but you can bet your ass that the conclusions and inferences drawn from it by CARM bear no resemblance to those that the CDC published. As I said before, Apologist sources are about the least trustworthy on the planet. They routinely misrepresent data, draw invalid inferences, invent meanings and conclusions for other people's research, alter quotations, quote-mine, and so on and so forth. You have to look pretty hard to find a more intellectually dishonest bunch of jokers.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

gycraig said:


> I'm going off what I was taught in school / personal experiences .
> 
> You saying I'm a stealth prejudice. My house mate/best friend is gay. I went to gran canaria gay pride last year. Iv seen the sand dunes where men just pick a man they want talk to him for 5 minutes with em both naked already then head off to the dunes. Iv seen the toilets that are made for sex, corridors of doors on both sides.
> 
> ...


First off my previous post was more ranty than it should have been and I'm sorry if you thought I was singling you out. It was more frustration at the way in which people are falling for the old "make a pariah out of one particular group" thinking that should have been left in the dark ages, and not intended to make anyone feel like they were coming across as a ****.

By "stealth prejudice" I don't mean to imply you're secretly homophobic, and I don't think you are. Nor do I mean to suggest that you are trying to sneak prejudices past other people. No, they're actually pretty clear. I mean to say that it's stealth prejudice because it sneaks up on you.

Let me explain. Prejudice is a discriminatory judgement that selects a person or group during some kind of consideration, for reasons which have nothing to do with the consideration in question. As a simple example, a candidate who is well qualified for a job is rejected because she is pregnant, when the only criteria that are supposed to be considered for the role are her abilities and experience.

You keep doing that in the thread, and I don't think you even realise it at all. A great example was the comment *"If I got HIV from a gay guy giving blood i would not be impressed."*

Let's take a closer look at that.

What is it that is not impressing you here? Is it that you got HIV from a blood transfusion, or that the transfusion came from a gay guy?

If you got HIV from blood donated by a straight guy would you just say "c'est la vie!" and carry on? What about from a woman?

What seems to be the issue for you here is not that the blood is contaminated but where it came from. You're selecting one group (gay males) from several (all available gender and sexual orientation combos) and choosing to take issue with them for an attribute that they share with the other groups.

That's all I mean by stealth prejudice. I hope you'll find it food for thought, because there are plenty of people like me who right now are in your "rejects" group and frankly you'd be bloody lucky to get my blood. It's hardly been used. I should ****ing sell it.

I think part of the problem is that when people see the seedy underbelly of the gay scene, like dunes in Gran Canaria or some weird sex toilets, they tend to assume that that's what all gay men get up to, day in day out. It's just not true. Yes, there is a segment of the gay population that is promiscuous and careless, just like there's a segment of the hetero population that behaves the same way. But believe me, we're not all chugging a different cock every night and jabbing rusty needles into our thighs on our lunch breaks.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Wavelength...i'm gutted you haven't quoted me:crying:

Thats it! your on a sex ban!:laugh: That'll teach you promiscous gay peoples:lol:

Sorry, my night of fun got ruined and i had a voddy at home, so my sense of humour might be a bit too 'Scottish and harsh' but really all i mean is fun:laugh:

Word of advice, people are people, their thoughts are influenced by things like the daily mail, FRANK and the first things that google links(no offense Dublin chick, but many, many folks see the first link and click it as gospel(been guilty in the past myself) i aknowledge you have admitted this is what you did in this case and am not getting at you personally, just at the fact thatyou said you did this showed its the thing that lots of folks do, as i have done, this is what people *generally* do....and who can blame them?)

As my previous post, the manc area has a very up and coming amount of std and hiv cases....thats a uk based study and more recent than the previous study posted from usa 2008(I am sure it was late 2010/early 2011). the study only covered that area so i can't comment on the rest of the UK, worrying statistics....not surprising to me, but the most common comment from the gum clinic given this statistic was that those people had been out having a one night stand with someone they 'pulled in a club' of the opposite sex:eek: Up until this i had always heard of it being mostly gay/bisexual who were most at risk....ultimately....the LEAST likely for infection are gay females.

Like i said, mostly straight in the raising figures....in normal 'straight' clubs.....people are getting less worried, even though education is more than it has ever been.

I am gonna spend some time finding that thing that i read...may take some time as i don't get alot of free time, bits here and there, but no time to actually spend an amount of time searching.....can you tell its annoying me? its like something on the tip of your tongue...AARRRGGGGG


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

ser you have one of the most distracting avi's on the board , it like one of those paintings that they say has eyes that follow you round the room , totally off topic - but worthy of a mention i thought


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ser said:


> I can't for the life of me find the research i remember reading last year, it was from 2010 and from the manchester district alone, HIV was now raising in straight people at such a rate it was over taking the bi and gay section of positive results. Also, all other std's were following suit IN THAT AREA! the research came from GUM clinics...but i can't seem to find it through google(but tbf, i am blonde and not she shiniest button in the box:laugh: )
> 
> My story above would make me scared of accepting ANY blood, sometimes, you dont have a choice, with both of my labours i was so far gone they gave me it without me signing consent....was just lucky my parents insisted that my step dad be the donor.
> 
> People are people, ANYONE can be infected. In Britain(ie, not an american 'research paper' by the nutter church or anyone else has no bearing on what is actually happening here) i just wish i could find the one i remember reading...and also have the time to look for newer more recent updates...as time passes, more and more people are sleeping with more partners, having unprotected with people they don't know, not only in nightclubs-meeting with the beer googles on, but places like POF etc ARE, without any doubt causing a rise in std's.....more poeple should look after their sexual health by being screened, many more than ever before ARE doing this, hence the rise in 'recorded' cases, but sadly, not enough are until they are showing symptoms...and by then have already spread it further....and the people they have spread it to....they haven't contacted and if they are not getting screened, they are also passing it further...and only getting screened until symptomatic....


i know my gay friends are a LOT more careful with condoms. they have had it drilled into them from a young age that anal sex is less safe blah blah blah. so majority are very very safe with condoms.

a lot of straight "lads" think that cause there straight there only at risk of the little ones/dont think they will get hiv/aids. im not one to judge as i have had chlamydia in the past and learnt my lesson, if it was HIV it would of been a very very expensive lesson to learn. unfortunately like you said i had a fair few phone calls to make as hadnt been tested for a year. got some nasty responses but better to tell them than not.

now iv started thinking im probably wrong in this thread tbh. gays MAY be at more risk and slightly more promiscuous. but there also probably a LOT more likely to use condoms than the straights


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> First off my previous post was more ranty than it should have been and I'm sorry if you thought I was singling you out. It was more frustration at the way in which people are falling for the old "make a pariah out of one particular group" thinking that should have been left in the dark ages, and not intended to make anyone feel like they were coming across as a ****.
> 
> By "stealth prejudice" I don't mean to imply you're secretly homophobic, and I don't think you are. Nor do I mean to suggest that you are trying to sneak prejudices past other people. No, they're actually pretty clear. I mean to say that it's stealth prejudice because it sneaks up on you.
> 
> ...


i apologise mate i didnt mean it like that. what i meant was i would not be happy if someone like my friend (hundreds of sexual partners) lied on his paper work so he could give blood. he really really did want to give blood but wasnt happy that he couldnt. if i recieved blood during an operation and caught aids/hiv, i certainly would not be happy.

what i meant was giving blood is a privilege imo that your earn based on your life style. they stopped gays giving blood a while back because of an implied higher risk/cause there homophobic/because they had the stats to support it. i wouldnt be to impressed if they didnt use to allow it, then when they did i happened to catch aids because of it.

obviously if someone like you gave blood it would be irellevant as your monogomous,

but then it appears im learning new stuff in this thread/looking at things differently as it seems my opinion is being shown to be wrong lol. i wasnt basing my opinion on facts/stats. just what i have seen/experienced in every gay night club i have been to etc,and based on that i would assume the majority are "higher risk" than the straight half. BUT theres probably a lot of gay couples who stay in watching tele, just like there is a lot of straight couples doing the same.

i dont even know my own fking opinion any more.

the last bit about chugging a different cock every night. not every gay does but EVERY gay could if he chose to, do you think the world of warcraft geek could get up go to a night club and pull 3 different women in one night ?. obviously women and gay men have the pick of the bunch as a LOT. of young clubbing males just take what they can get most nights

im told my number is high by my straight friends, my gay friends could reach my number in 2 months.


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

Dublin said:


> I wasn't singling out gay men as the question or statemant i was replying to specified that the 12 month rule thing in relation to gay donors.


What about women who are gay, does the same rules apply?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

The Course said:


> What about women who are gay, does the same rules apply?


There least at risk lol


----------

